# Hallo(,) Anrede



## HON_Redakteur

*Anmerkung der Moderatorin: *Dieser Thread ist entstanden aus dem Thread "Hallo, Liebes".

I especially applaud the use of a comma between "Hallo" and "Liebes."

I find it remarkable that everyone else I know omits the comma when beginning letters or e-mails with "Hallo, NAME."

They are probably equally unaware that a comma belongs between "Guten Tag" and "mein Herr."

Best,


----------



## Robocop

HON_Redakteur said:


> I especially applaud the use of a comma between "Hallo" and "Liebes."
> I find it remarkable that everyone else I know omits the comma when beginning letters or e-mails with "Hallo, NAME."
> They are probably equally unaware that a comma belongs between "Guten Tag" and "mein Herr."


Well, as for the comma after "Grüss Gott" and "Guten Tag", you are right but frankly, I consider the comma in "Hallo*,* Liebes" a punctuation overkill. Would you stop for a breath between the two words?!

Look here:
Geschäftsbriefe: Komma in Anrede 
Anrede .. nach DIN 5008


----------



## dec-sev

Robocop said:


> I consider the comma in "Hallo*,* Liebes" a punctuation overkill. Would you stop for a breath between the two words?!


Does the comma in German necessarily mean a pause or stop between the words?



Robocop said:


> Look here:
> Geschäftsbriefe: Komma in Anrede


 I did. 





> Heißt es also „Guten Tag, Frau Müller“ oder „Guten Tag Frau Müller“? Hierzu gibt es keine eindeutige Klärung. Ein Komma zu setzen ist aber durchaus möglich und richtig,


Verstehe ich es richtig, dass es keine feste Regel dazu gibt? Im Russischen, soviel ich weiß, haben wir eine: vor dem Anredewort _muss_ man das Komma stellen.


----------



## Hutschi

Es gibt einen Bedeutungsunterschied.
Wenn man schreibt "Hallo, Liebes!", bedeutet es, dass "Hallo" eine Anrede ist.
"Hallo Liebes!" dagegen ist eher eine Aufforderung, ein Ausruf.

So fühle ich es zumindest.

Mit Komma ist es freundlich, ohne empfinde ich es eher als unfreundlich.


----------



## Der Hofnarr

Ich denke man sollen die Komma zwischen Guten Tag und Herren schreiben.

< Anmerkung zum Thema des anderen Threads entfernt; sie steht in dem anderen Thread  >


----------



## Sowka

Hallo allerseits 



Hutschi said:


> Mit Komma ist es freundlich, ohne empfinde ich es eher als unfreundlich.



Oh  Ich schreibe immer so. Ich meine es aber ganz freundlich.

Ich empfinde es ganz ähnlich wie Robocop: Ein Komma nach dem Hallo wäre für mich einfach "zuviel". In meinem Umfeld (beruflich wie privat) ist es völlig gängig zu schreiben "Hallo Klaudine" oder "Hallo Herr Plusterprotz". 

Schreibe ich jedoch _Guten Tag_ (das tue ich bei Menschen, die ich nicht gut kenne), dann setze ich ein Komma nach _Tag_: "Guten Tag, Herr Plusterprotz".

Nach meinem Empfinden entspricht das "Hallo" auch nicht genau dem "Guten Tag", sondern es ist ein Zwischending zwischen "Guten Tag" und "Liebe(r) ...".


----------



## Hutschi

Maybe, it depends on context.
In an E-Mail I often write it without comma, too.


----------



## HON_Redakteur

Hutschi said:


> Es gibt einen Bedeutungsunterschied.
> Wenn man schreibt "Hallo, Liebes!", bedeutet es, dass "Hallo" eine Anrede ist.
> "Hallo Liebes!" dagegen ist eher eine Aufforderung, ein Ausruf.
> 
> So fühle ich es zumindest.
> 
> Mit Komma ist es freundlich, ohne empfinde ich es eher als unfreundlich.


 
Hi*,* Hutschi (womit wir schon bei der Sache wären!):

Ich begreife nicht, wie "Hallo" als eine Aufforderung verstanden werden könnte.

Eine Aufforderung? Zu welcher Aktion? (Aber auch wenn es eine Aufforderung wäre: ein Komma wäre immer noch notwendig.)

M.E. kann nur ein Verb (oder etwas Verbähnliches) zu etwas auffordern:

"Hört, Leute!" (Man soll hören.)
"Achtung, Männer!" (Man soll Acht geben.)
"Vorsichtig, Freunde!" (Man soll vorsichtig sein.)
"Gesundheit, mein Herr!" (Ich wünsche Gesundheit.)

Sogar bei ganz kleinen Partikeln verhält es sich ähnlich:

"Nun, vielleicht!"
"Oh, nicht schon wieder!"
"Ja, ich tat es."

Meiner Meinung nach ist die _*Notwendigkeit*_ des Kommas zwischen "Hallo" und "Name (Kosewort)" wie folgt zu erklären:

Das erste Wort (das "Hallo") ist ein abgeschlossener Sprechakt, ein eigenständiger Gedanke, vergleichbar mit "Hilfe!" oder "Nein!" oder "Wirklich?"

Das zweite Wort (ein Name oder Kosewort) ist eine freiwillige Ergänzung (anders als der Name in z.B. "Lieber Marc, ..."). Dieses zweite Wort gibt die Person an, an die der erste Sprechakt gerichtet war.

Ich behaupte, daß nur deshalb Unklarheit im Deutschen darüber besteht, ob das Komma zwingend notwendig ist, weil die Äußerung ("the utterance") so kurz ist.

Weitere Beispiele (jedoch nun beim Abgruß):

"Servus, Leute!"
"Ade, Mutti!"
"Tschüß, Erik!"
"Auf Wiedersehen, meine Damen und Herren!"
"Bis dann, liebe Bundesbrüder!"

Wollt Ihr wirklich behaupten, obige fünf Beispiele gingen auch _*ohne*_ Komma?

Mit "Freundlichkeit" hat es nichts zu tun.

Gruß


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe in meinen älteren E-Mails nachgeschaut. Ich habe das Komma fast immer verwendet.

Ohne Komma kann man es verwenden, wenn man einen Vorgang beschreibt:

Er rief: "Hallo Thomas, was machst du da?"
Das funktioniert auch mit "Hallo, Thomas, was machst du da?" - ich denke, das Komma ändert hier ein wenig die Stimmung. (Ich beharre nicht auf dem Wort "Freundlichkeit".)

Die Betonung ändert sich. In "Hallo Thomas!" ist "Hallo" unbetont und leitet keinen neuen Sprechakt ein. In "Hallo, Thomas!" ist jeweils die erste Silbe betont, beides sind getrennte Sprechakte.


In E-Mails verwende ich "Hallo" "halbformal". Freunde rede ich meist mit "Lieber _xxx_" an, Kollegen mit "Hallo" (wobei das eine Art Gruppensprache ist.) In "offiziellen Briefen" verwende ich dagegen zum Beispiel "sehr geehrter Herr xxx".


----------



## Sowka

HON_Redakteur said:


> Weitere Beispiele (jedoch nun beim Abgruß):
> 
> "Servus, Leute!"
> "Ade, Mutti!"
> "Tschüß, Erik!"
> "Auf Wiedersehen, meine Damen und Herren!"
> "Bis dann, liebe Bundesbrüder!"
> 
> Wollt Ihr wirklich behaupten, obige fünf Beispiele gingen auch _*ohne*_ Komma?



Hallo, HON_Redakteur 

Nein, das hat ja auch niemand behauptet. Das Wörtchen "Hallo" am Anfang einer E-Mail, einer sms oder eines Beitrags hier nimmt für mich tatsächlich eine Sonderstellung ein (wie oben erläutert).

Aber ich finde Deine Argumentation sehr interessant und leite eventuell einen Umdenkungsprozess ein. Bin gerade dabei, meine entsprechenden internen Verfahrensanweisungen hervorzukramen ("Einleiten eines Umdenkungsprozesses") -- schon so lange her...


----------



## Hutschi

Robocop said:


> ... I consider the comma in "Hallo*,* Liebes" a punctuation overkill. Would you stop for a breath between the two words?!
> ...



I think, the comma changes the stress pattern.

(1) "*Hal*lo*,* *Lie*bes,"  (trochaic pattern)
(2) "Hallo *Lie*bes!" ("hallo" is also shorter than in (1)) (anapest pattern, Anapäst)


(bold: stressed, normal: unstressed)

It also changes the length of "hallo". It is shorter with an omitted comma, this indicates another sentence structure.

(Other parts we discussed earlier.)


----------



## HON_Redakteur

Sowka said:


> Das Wörtchen "Hallo" am Anfang einer E-Mail, einer sms oder eines Beitrags hier nimmt für mich tatsächlich eine Sonderstellung ein (wie oben erläutert).


 
Hi, Sowka:

Wenn ich morse (Telegrafieren) oder Semaphor-Zeichen gebe, verwende auch ich keine Kommata. Auch als ich kürzlich in einem Bergwerk verschüttet war, habe ich mit Klopfzeichen um Hilfe gerufen - ohne Kommata!

In diesem Forum reden wir vor allem um grammatikalisch richtiges Deutsch - im Falle von Diskussionen um Interpunktion, um gramm. richtiges Schriftdeutsch.

Für mich ist es müßig bzw. zwecklos über "richtiges" sms-Deutsch und dergleichen zu sprechen.

Genausowenig würde in einem Etikett-Forum nach der "richtigen" Anredeform fragen für einen Erpresserbrief.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Hutschi

Sowkas "Hallo allerseits" ist wieder ein anderer Fall. 
Hier treten praktisch keine zwei Sprechakte auf, deshalb normalerweise kein Komma.

Die Betonung ist:

Hal*lo *allerseits (eine leichte, eine schwere, drei leichte Silben)

Hier würde ich auch kein Komma setzen.

Hallo, allerseits - 

*Ha*llo, *al*lerseits - würde sehr komisch klingen. Die Aufteilung ist für mich blockiert. (Ich weiß nicht, ob sie irgendwo als gut empfunden wird. 

In einem Lied wäre ohne Probleme *"*Hal*lo*, *al*ler*seits" *möglich (das gleiche Muster wie bei "Jawohl, meine Herrn!").


----------



## HON_Redakteur

Hi, Hutschi:

In Bezug auf "allerseits" (sowie "miteinander") in Verbindung mit "Hallo" stimme ich Ihnen zu! Vielleicht wäre die Erklärung dafür: Weil das ("allerseits", "miteinander" usw.) adverbiale Partikel sind, und keine Personen?

Gruß


----------



## dec-sev

HON_Redakteur said:


> ... Weil das ("allerseits", "miteinander" usw.) adverbiale Partikel sind, und keine Personen?
> 
> Gruß


 Muss man ein Komma nur vor der Person stellen oder vor jedem Substantiv, das als Andere funktioniert? Ich habe einen Satz von Puschkin gefunden

_Простите, мирные долины, и вы, знакомых гор вершины, и вы, знакомые леса._

und habe ihn übersetzt:

Entschuldigen sie mich, friedliche Täler, und Sie, Bergspitzen, die ich kenne, und Sie, meine bekannte Wälder. (Pushkin).


 Im Russischen klingt es viel besser . Würdet ihr die Kommas so stellen, wie ich, oder nicht?
Und noch einamal, sehr gehrte Damen und Herren , gibt es eine Regel, die Verwendung des Kommas vor der Anrede reguliert?


----------



## HON_Redakteur

Hi, dec-sev:

Dieser thread handelt von dem *ersten* Komma nach Wörtern wie "Hallo" oder "Guten Tag" oder "Gesundheit".

Die Regeln der Grammatik sagen ganz klar, daß die *weiteren* Kommata erforderlich sind, denn das sind Beispiele von Apposition.

Beispiele:

"Mein Sohn, der Arzt, sagt, daß..."
"Du, mein bester Freund, hast oft gesagt, daß..."

Gruß


----------



## dec-sev

Was sagen die Regeln der Grammatik über das erste Komma nach Wörtern, wie "Hallo" oder "Guten Tag"? Bis jetz habe ich nur "I _think._.." und "Ich_ fühle_, dass..." von den Muttersprachler gehört.


----------



## HON_Redakteur

Bin zwar kein Muttersprachler, bin aber überzeugt, daß das erste Komma erforderlich ist.

"Freund, Du verstehst da, ja?"

Gruß


----------



## Robocop

dec-sev said:


> Und noch einmal, sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, gibt es eine Regel, die die Verwendung des Kommas vor der Anrede regelt?


Folge den beiden Links, die im Post #2 angegeben sind.


----------



## Hutschi

Die Angaben in #2 beziehen sich auf Geschäftsbriefe.

"Hallo" wird normalerweise nicht in Geschäftsbriefen sondern in informalen Briefen verwendet, sofern nicht "lieber/liebe vorgezogen wird. Neuerdings kommt "Hallo" aber auch in Geschäftsbriefen vor.

Bei der Anrede ist ein Komma bei "Hallo" erforderlich, wenn es, wie HON-Redakteur schrieb, ein abgeschlossener Sprechakt ist (einen solchen schriftlich darstellt). Das ist insbesondere in Anreden in Briefen der Fall, wenn die Person folgt.
Wenn es kein abgeschlossener Sprechakt ist, wie bei "Hallo zusammen", dann folgt auch kein Komma auf "Hallo".

Bei festen Grußformeln wie "Guten Tag" gilt im Prinzip das Gleiche: Wenn eine Person folgt (oder ein personifizierter Gegenstand) - dann muss das Komma stehen.

Unsicher bin ich bei Formen wie "Hallo, ihr zwei!" Hier würde ich das Komma in Briefen und ähnlichen Dokumenten setzen, weil wir auch hier zwei Sprechakte haben. Da es aber eine sehr informale Anrede ist, kann man es auch anders sehen.

Wenn "zusammen" oder "miteinander" oder ähnliche Wörter  auf "Hallo" folgen, ist es nur ein Sprechakt und es steht kein Komma.

Das scheint auch für die schweizer Anrede "Gruetzi mitanand" zu gelten,  soweit ich das im Netz gefunden habe.


----------



## dec-sev

Robocop said:


> Folge den beiden Links, die im Post #2 angegeben sind.


Das ist aus dem zweiten Link:
In einigen Branchen haben sich auch die informellere Anredeformeln eingebürgert, sofern
bereits ein Gesprächskontakt besteht.


> „Guten Tag, Herr / Frau ...“ / Grüß Gott, Herr Frau...“ (nur in Süddeutschland)
> „Hallo Herr/Frau...
> „Lieber Herr Müller“* (nur wenn eine engere persönliche Beziehung besteht.)


Es gibt kein Komma nach dem "Hallo". Was mich verwundert ist die Formulierung "In einigen Branchen...". Also, in einingen Branchen verwendet man Kommas, in anderen, nicht. Was ich wissen will es, ob eine feste Regel _für alle _gibt oder nicht, nicht literacy campaign für Geschaftsleute.


HON_Redakteur said:


> Bin zwar kein Muttersprachler, bin aber überzeugt, daß das erste Komma erforderlich ist.
> 
> "Freund, Du verstehst da, ja?"
> 
> Gruß


Ja, ich verstehe, aber nicht alle Muttersprachler scheinen  uns rechzugeben


----------



## Sowka

Hallo allerseits 

Danke, dec-sev! Genau diesen Punkt habe ich doch gestern abend übersehen... 

Ich habe noch ein wenig nachgeforscht und halte mich - konform mit DIN 5008 - doch weiter auf der Seite der Komma-Einsparer 



> Die *DIN 5008 *“Schreib- und Gestaltungsregeln für die  Textverarbeitung” setzt auch im aktuellen Entwurf kein Komma hinter  “Guten Tag”:
> 
> 
> *Guten Tag Frau Müller,*
> Da es hier also keine einheitliche Vorgabe gibt, *legen viele  Unternehmen selbst fest, was dort verbindlich gilt*. Häufigste  Regelung:
> 
> 
> *Guten Tag, Frau Müller,*
> *Hallo Peter,*
> *Guten Tag, sehr geehrte Frau Müller,*


Besonders interessant finde ich, dass DIN 5008 selbst hinter "Guten Tag" kein Komma setzt. In dem Unternehmen, in dem ich arbeite, wird die hier angesprochene "häufigste Regelung" angewendet.

Das oben gebrachte Zitat stammt aus fraguwe.de. Das also wäre (wie auch unter Robocops Links) das, was die DIN 5008 zum Thema beisteuert. Ich will eben noch schauen, ob es im Duden vielleicht andere Hinweise gibt.


----------



## Hutschi

Wir haben einen wichtigen Aspekt vergessen: Die Rechtschreibreform.
Diese hat einige Regeln wesentlich gelockert, darunter die Kommaregeln.

Das sollte man auch hier beachten. Es gibt für diesen Fall keine verbindliche Regel.

Am ehesten kommt man aber noch mit der Regel entsprechend der Sprechakte zurecht, oder mit einer gruppen- bzw. betriebsinternen Regel.

Die Zeichensetzung bei Anreden und die Form der Anreden hat sich schon mehrmals geändert. 

Man sollte besonders beachten, _*wen *_man anredet, um die richtige und angemessene Form zu finden. 

Unterschiedliche Kommasetzung lässt zu, Bedeutungsnuancen zu beschreiben.

Sie ist aber nicht unbedingt falsch und weniger restriktiv, als vor der Reform.
An manchen Stellen ist das vielleicht von Nachteil, hier aber nicht.


----------

